# Skippy Peanut butter Coupon



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Skippy has a .55¢ off any product

if your store doubles (usually up to $1.00) - then you can get $1.00 off. I have seen the 16 oz jars on sale for $1.50... I would guess you should be able to get a jar (or several) for .50¢ to .90¢ each


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Skippy has a .55¢ off any product
> 
> if your store doubles (usually up to $1.00) - then you can get $1.00 off. I have seen the 16 oz jars on sale for $1.50... I would guess you should be able to get a jar (or several) for .50¢ to .90¢ each


Not a fan of Skippy at any price. We are of the "the only ingredients peanut butter should have in it are peanuts and salt" variety of peanut butter munchers.

We eat a LOT of peanut butter, we have one of those Shelf Reliance systems so we rotate the peanut butter. Our oldest jars are about a year old when they hit the counter&#8230; the older they are the harder they are to stir the oil back in on, but I think rolling down the ramp helps them since they don't sit for a year at a time in one direction.

If people are Skippy lovers, then that's a heck of a deal, that's a whole lot of good quality calories available for not much money.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just looked... all the peanut butter we have is Jif or Aldi brand


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to buy nothing but Skippy. Until the prices went out of reason, then I weaned myself to generic brands.
Can't beat .50-.60 cents tho...


----------

